# Viewfinder questions on Fuji XE-2



## LeeCSP (Mar 3, 2014)

I am considering getting an XE-2 soon and had two questions:

1. Can someone explain the viewfinder to me? I've heard mixed reactions about it and
    something about a mixed OVF and EVF.

2. Does this camera suffer from Parallax issues (Is what I see, really what I get?) or has that been corrected?

I used a Yashica Lynx 5000 and loved it. I am just wondering how this camera feels compared to it. I am a long
way away from any camera stores, so I can't really go out and look at one.

Thanks!!


----------



## cgw (Mar 3, 2014)

You're thinking of the X-Pro 1's EVF/OVF. No parallax issues.

You'll get far more answers here:

Portal - Fuji X Forum


----------



## LeeCSP (Mar 3, 2014)

Great! Thanks cgw! is there a way to move this thread somehow?


----------



## LeeCSP (Mar 4, 2014)

oops. Just clicked on it and saw that it was another site. I'll check it out!


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 4, 2014)

I recently purchased an X-E2 and I'm very happy with it overall. The camera is beautifully built and the lenses are superb. The viewfinder is an issue; it's an EVF so you're looking at an eye-level viewfinder but the image you see is electronic. OVF viewfinders are better, but having a reflex mirror between the lens and sensor and all the extra bulk and weight to allow for that mirror is worse. It's a case of making a compromise based on your priorities. I unloaded a Canon 5DmkII for the Fuji and am overall very happy with the swap.

Joe


----------

